# Terrestrial amphibian with green anoles?



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

Is there a terrestrial amphibian that i could keep in a 20 gallon paludarium with a green anole?

Thanks, Matt.


----------



## Billbo2k30 (Dec 21, 2007)

I HAVE AN ENCLOSURE THAT HAS MY 4 GREEN ANOLES AND I ALSO HAVE TWO FIRE BELLIED TOADS IN WITH THEM THEY GET ALONG GREAT!!!!: victory:
ITS AWESOME WHEN YOU PUT IN THE CRICKETS I HAVE SEEN THE ANOLES ALL RUNNING DOWN TO GET THEM AND THEY MOSTLY DO AS THEY ARE SOOOO MUCH QUICKER THEN THE TOADS BUT WHEN THEY HAVE A CRICKET THE TOADS WILL JUMP ON THE ANOLE AND IT WILL LET GO OF THE CRICKET!!


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Green Tree Frogs can mix with Anoles in my experience,but you will get a lot of conflicting advice as mixing species is an "emotive" subject!:whistling2:


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have kept Green Anoles with Green Tree frogs before with greaat success, so i'm definately doing that.



Billbo2k30 said:


> I HAVE AN ENCLOSURE THAT HAS MY 4 GREEN ANOLES AND I ALSO HAVE TWO FIRE BELLIED TOADS IN WITH THEM THEY GET ALONG GREAT!!!!: victory:
> ITS AWESOME WHEN YOU PUT IN THE CRICKETS I HAVE SEEN THE ANOLES ALL RUNNING DOWN TO GET THEM AND THEY MOSTLY DO AS THEY ARE SOOOO MUCH QUICKER THEN THE TOADS BUT WHEN THEY HAVE A CRICKET THE TOADS WILL JUMP ON THE ANOLE AND IT WILL LET GO OF THE CRICKET!!


What size is the enclosure you keep them all in?
Thanks


----------



## Billbo2k30 (Dec 21, 2007)

ok doke i've heard you can also keep whit's tree frogs in with them also but for the size of my set up im better off with the fire bellied toads they don't get to the size the white's do!!!! i have them in a 2' x 1' x 2' its an exo terra glass onw with the inter chanbgable backgrounds


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Billbo2k30 said:


> ok doke i've heard you can also keep whit's tree frogs in with them also but for the size of my set up im better off with the fire bellied toads they don't get to the size the white's do!!!! i have them in a 2' x 1' x 2' its an exo terra glass onw with the inter chanbgable backgrounds


whites will happly eat anoles so i would never put whites and anoles in the same tank. The best mix if its somthng u want to do are anole and american green tree frogs. As both are hardy, have the same care requirments and are relativly tolerant. 

I would never mix anoles and Fre bellied toads, for the simple reason FBTs have a toxin on there skin whish is harmful to the anoles and will eventually lead to the death of the anoles. You already mention that they jump on each other and fight for food, which to me suggest that they are btoh become stressed, agravated and will eventually cause problems for the animals concerned which could lead to death of either. Both animals also have differnet care requirments. 

Jay


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks for that info just about to get some green anolas two go with my whites my whites r 3 to 5 cm will the frogs try to eat them? thanks


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

please dont put whites tree frogs with anoles, they get huge and will eat anything that fits into there mouth. as for fbt with anoles-i used to do this but only in a huge viv as they didnt come into contact with each other, i certainly wouldnt do it in an exo terra. green anoles mix ok with green tree frogs and grey tree frogs but again what size is the viv? i dont no gallons.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

i'm not even going to get started, anyone suggesting FBTs or Whites with anoles is plain ridiculous frankly. FBTs are highly toxic and will affect the anoles over time, needless to say that the active competition over the food source that you described as 'so cool' is clearly leading to the anoles eating the FBTs food and if that FBT is actually having to jump on the anole to get its food its clearly not working! Why cant you see that?

Whites as said will get big enough to eat the anoles.

Im not going to get into a long long post about the reasons mixing species is not a good idea _in most cases_ (notice i put that for you basky!lol) but i have a sticky in the lizards section detailing all the reasons that mixing doesnt work, esp with amphibians. please read it


----------



## Billbo2k30 (Dec 21, 2007)

Spikebrit said:


> whites will happly eat anoles so i would never put whites and anoles in the same tank. The best mix if its somthng u want to do are anole and american green tree frogs. As both are hardy, have the same care requirments and are relativly tolerant.
> 
> I would never mix anoles and Fre bellied toads, for the simple reason FBTs have a toxin on there skin whish is harmful to the anoles and will eventually lead to the death of the anoles. You already mention that they jump on each other and fight for food, which to me suggest that they are btoh become stressed, agravated and will eventually cause problems for the animals concerned which could lead to death of either. Both animals also have differnet care requirments.
> 
> Jay


well to be honest the anoles are more aboreal and the FBT's are terrestrial so, if it is true that the toxins may harm them in the time i have had them i would have at least seen starting signs of this , so far nothing!! If at any time i seen any signs of stress or anything like that i would seperate them and one instance of one of my toads jumping on one another for the LAST cricket, will not inspire me to do this, besides i would be more worried about them not eating at all than fighting for the food you know what i mean?


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

The problem with the toxins is that they will get into the water source, and the cage decor so the anole doesnt have to touch the FBT to suffer from it, and theres no way you can tell how your anole is suffering internally from the toxins, they often dont tend to produce visible symptoms. Yes it is good that they both have appetites but the competition you have in their in unhealthy.


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

The vivarium I am getting is a 24"L X 12"W X 15"H.
I know about FBTs toxins and all that, therefore i doubt i will be keeping them in a cage with anoles that is as small as the one i am getting.
thanks for all the helpful replys =)


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

thanks ark gecko 
seriously tho i would NOT advice doing this, the viv is way to small.


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah i will not be keeping any fire bellied toads in there.

Is there any newts/salamanders that dont secrete enough poison to be harmful?

and also i've heard of people keeping Dart frogs with green anoles, aren't Dart frogs very poisonus?


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

to be honest i'd stick with tree frogs, green or greys. ive heard of people and zoos keeping dart frogs with them but again they had big vivs.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

i think a good rule to stick by if you really must mix is to steer clear of species with bright colours, like the fire salamanders, darts, fire bellies things like that are most likely to have the strongest toxins. All amphibians produce toxins to an extent, even whites, but they vary in levels of strength


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

O.K i'm going to get a green tree frog or two then i think. My local reptile shop has a few in too =D. I'm going there tomorro and i'm going to be really tempted to buy some lol, but i don't even have a cage setup yet.

also has anyone ever built/made a Paludarium?
I'm stuck for ideas atm.


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

do you think Reed frogs would be too small to keep with Green Anoles?


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

there are loads of different species of reed frog but i'd stick to greens and greys. reeds can be quite delicate.
ive looked at doing a Paludarium but they look akward to keep clean, but look ace.


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah I think I will do.
I love naturalistic vivariums and I will have a water filter and just keep doing like spot checks and stuff, hopefully that will keep it clean enough.
i went out and got loads of little house plants today for it. but couldn't get the vivarium because it didn't come with a lid. So i'm going to build one.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

keep it american...have a florida habitat!!:no1:


grass frogs are cool


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

matt020593 said:


> Yeah I think I will do.
> I love naturalistic vivariums and I will have a water filter and just keep doing like spot checks and stuff, hopefully that will keep it clean enough.
> i went out and got loads of little house plants today for it. but couldn't get the vivarium because it didn't come with a lid. So i'm going to build one.


I have a Paludarium set up for me reed frogs and i have to say its the most amazinf feeling ever having a natural set up, the frogs seem happier and the sene of achievement u get from it working is amazing. However, its a bloody pain in the arse to maintain and to actually get it to a level where it require's just a little bit of maintance is soo time consuming. I've just had to toatally re do my natural st up as the waterfall got a leak and waterlogged and killed most of my plants. so untill i get some money i have a half fake and half live planted viv lol. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

HABU said:


> keep it american...have a florida habitat!!:no1:
> 
> 
> grass frogs are cool


wow i want some of them, arnt they a species of reed frog?? 

jay


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

post some pics i'd love to see it!!!


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm going to make it so if one bit leeks, the rest will be seperate so in theory won't waterlog. but then again, they said the titanic wouldn't sink. lol.
what plants have you used?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

matt020593 said:


> I'm going to make it so if one bit leeks, the rest will be seperate so in theory won't waterlog. but then again, they said the titanic wouldn't sink. lol.
> what plants have you used?


i did use various pierces of ivy, 2 bromalids, a fern and some mass covering leafy thing lol. i made a water fall using pieces slate sealed together in sections. I've no redone it so the the entire lentgth of the water fall is sealed with pond liner and it works so much better. once im 100% sure there are no leaks im doing to attempt to put moreplants in there. 

jay


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> post some pics i'd love to see it!!!


 I've only got pictures of how it used to look, i've toatally re built it now. 




























jay


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

v.nice!!! are those mushrooms from pollywog.co.uk? i have those!! theyre ace!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> v.nice!!! are those mushrooms from pollywog.co.uk? i have those!! theyre ace!


yer they are hehe, there ace arnt they. A very clever little find by him.

jay


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Used to keep firebelly toads with anoles; they go along fine (in the sense that they completely ignored each other)


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

wow that waterfall looks great!
what pump do/did you use to power it?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

matt020593 said:


> wow that waterfall looks great!
> what pump do/did you use to power it?


a pump i found on ebay for £2.99 lol, its one of the pumbs used for the indoor water founain things if u know what i mean. 

Jay


----------



## Gigiols (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello...some days ago i talked about having anoles with other species in the same tank...i do not know if some species of amphibian can really be with anoles...experts say that fire belly toads are a quite toxic...altough it i do know also that the toxicity of the skin disappear when the toad don't eat the same food that it would eat in nature...like dendrobates do...this kind of frog when don't eat toxic ants...lose its poison...it would be samely for the FBTs...so the question is...Can i have frogs (particular species like FBT and green tree frogs)with anoles put togheter in the same tank? 
Thank you...forgive my english:blush:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

I believe that the FBTs do not eat ants in the wild and therefore do not have the same mechanism for producing their toxins that FBTs do. therefore diet would not control toxicity. 
I personally firmly believe that amphibians should not be mixed with other species, especially so with ones like FBTs


----------



## HerpsSouthWest (Jan 21, 2008)

Matt Harris said:


> Used to keep firebelly toads with anoles; they go along fine (in the sense that they completely ignored each other)


I'm sat next to a set up containing 2 golden geckos, 2 green anoles, 2 brown anoles, 4 FBT's, 2 file earred treefrogs and 2 american greens. Kept this viv up and running for over 4 years now and never had a single problem. As long as each species has it's space and you're willing to seperate at the first sign of disruption within the community then go for it.

HSW


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

HerpsSouthWest said:


> I'm sat next to a set up containing 2 golden geckos, 2 green anoles, 2 brown anoles, 4 FBT's, 2 file earred treefrogs and 2 american greens. Kept this viv up and running for over 4 years now and never had a single problem. As long as each species has it's space and you're willing to seperate at the first sign of disruption within the community then go for it.
> 
> HSW


how big is your set up, have you got any pics


----------

